# My S.E. Michigan Friends! Just maybe........



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2006)

_a Significant Winter Storm Remains A Possibility From Late
Afternoon Sunday Into Monday With Some Accumulation Of Snow
Expected For Much Of Southeast Michigan. Based On Current
Projections...locations Along And South Of I-69 May Experience A
Wintry Mix Of Snow...sleet...and Freezing Rain As A Wedge Of Warm
Air Tries To Work Into The Area. The Exact Track Of This Storm
Remains Uncertain And Will Have A Large Impact On Precipitation
Type And Total Ice And Snow Accumulations. Later Forecasts Will Provide More
Detail...including Expected Snow Amounts. If You Have Travel Plans
This Upcoming Weekend And Early Next Week...stay Abreast To The
Latest Forecast From Your National Weather Service And Media
Outlets On This Developing Storm System_.

Here's Hoping !!!!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Lets hope so Mark, we all need some snow here in Metro Detroit. It just isn't right to be in Michigan in Jan and have 50 degrees and no snow. 

Regards Mike


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Flykelly copy that. This weather sucks. I live on the other side of the state and I can truly say that this weather SUCKS! I am hoping for that storm to hit us this coming sunday like they are saying. I have a feeling it will and if it does I am gonna have a long day ahead of me.payup payup payup payup 

Ryan


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

They where making a big deal out of this and i just watched the weather channel and there saying MAYBE 1-2" whaooooooooooooooo hold on people for this monster of a storm.
joking aside 2 inchers are the best, quick and easy just like your girlfriend LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2006)

:realmad: :realmad:


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

everyone gets all excited and then nothing. Atleast we got to salt.

I need to get a new salter too. Vbox!!!!


----------



## SnoBunny (Jan 17, 2007)

Arn't you guys getting snow today? (Friday, Jan 19th) Looks like it on my radar!


----------



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

We just got 2"... Trigger met!!! 
gone plowingpayup payup


----------

